
UK launches exceptional talent visa for founders - robk
http://www.techcityuk.com/blog/2015/10/tech-city-uk-unveils-tech-nation-visa-scheme-tier-1-exceptional-talent/
======
robk
Surprisingly progressive and a big positive for the UK. Wish the USA was as
forward thinking.

